# No More Flashchat?



## FallenHero (Mar 7, 2007)

flashchat gone forever now?


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey russ,

No its new and imroved, look up and click Live Chat. FlashChat was killing our server took me a bit to find out that was the problem, the new chat applet is much faster and now you do not get that pesky delay like we had before. Come try it out I am there now.

Rollitup


----------



## IPokeSmot (Mar 7, 2007)

it doesnt work for me.
keeps telling me its unable to connect, or it just doesnt load.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 7, 2007)

ipoke 3 other people are on right now can you paste the exact error.


----------



## FallenHero (Mar 7, 2007)

are you at home or work?

some work networks dont allow connection out to irc servers

or you may not have java installed?


----------



## IPokeSmot (Mar 7, 2007)

hang on guys im uploading it


----------



## IPokeSmot (Mar 7, 2007)

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t278/GirlonTop5x5/theevilchat.jpg


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 7, 2007)

in that same window type this pokey:
/server dragons.ca.us.dal.net
then press enter

see what it does


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 7, 2007)

if anyone else is having problems check these settings in internet explorer:
How to Disable Active Content in Internet Explorer


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 7, 2007)

i am using safari.. and I am not alowed in chat.. 

save me please..

iloveyou


----------



## IPokeSmot (Mar 7, 2007)

I dont know what that is or I'd help you


----------



## IPokeSmot (Mar 7, 2007)

and Thank everyone for helping me


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 9, 2007)

i saw somebody naked in the chat room!


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 10, 2007)

Follow the steps for your browser
http://www.scion.com/assets/content/global/enable_javascript.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 10, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> i saw somebody naked in the chat room!


 

someone had their penis out the other night from what i heard. i don't know what they did with it but a heard a lot of people SAW IT!!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 14, 2007)

is the chat room gone?


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 14, 2007)

GK gimme a couple days to get everything back online, I am still sorting through code and everything to get it working, however chat can be reached by going to www.rollitup.org/javachat.php


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah the new chat pretty much blows.It wont load like alot of java based chats seem to do and the intial time is a hog.Its such a slow load and buggy.To bad chat was getting good but now its broken for good.If you can swing it go back to the flash chat as flash is always better.I finally got in the chat after weeks of trying whoopy looks like the room got robbed of all its life lol


----------

